# Dotmod Lite V2 Black or Red



## The Steve (13/7/16)

Looking for the Dotmod V2 Mech Mod. Either Red or Black...


----------



## MoeB786 (13/7/16)

check @Maxxis


----------



## The Steve (13/7/16)

MoeB786 said:


> check @Maxxis


I did. They sold out and it seems they are the only local supplier. May need to go ebay on this one....


----------



## Maxxis (13/7/16)

A big batch of stock has been ordered. We received confirmation last night that they are on their way.

Will update as soon as stock arrives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve (13/7/16)

Maxxis said:


> A big batch of stock has been ordered. We received confirmation last night that they are on their way.
> 
> Will update as soon as stock arrives.


Thanks Maxxis, i was actually thinking of coming past your spot quick...


----------



## Maxxis (13/7/16)

The Steve said:


> Thanks Maxxis, i was actually thinking of coming past your spot quick...



Sure thing man. Nuno will sort you out with whatever you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Steve (13/7/16)

Maxxis said:


> Sure thing man. Nuno will sort you out with whatever you need.


Maxxis, your store is honestly one of my top 3 and Nuno is properly helpfull. Awsome shop and not far from home. Looking forward to grabbing a Dotmod Lite. See you guys later and well done on the store again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (13/7/16)

Man that Petri Lite with Petri RDA combo looks tasty, need to count my pennies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

